# 4 Nine



## Hein510 (3/6/14)

Looks cool! Very small!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/6/14)

Awesome looking mod for sure! It's shorter in 650 mode than my Sentinel M16 in 490 mode. Incredible! I've read somewhere that flat top batteries can create a bad connection so better to use button-tops. That's a pity if it's true.

Good quality clone here if someone's interested.


----------



## Xhale (3/6/14)

I've got one coming from focalecig for $13 in a groupbuy they ran while the dragon boats were racing. It has a laser engraved button instead of chiselled perfection, but all I want it for is to check out exactly how the switch works.
in real life so to speak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (3/6/14)

The switch just drops in and the magnets keep the switch tight.


----------



## Xhale (3/6/14)

yup, i got that bit. I'm a weird one though, I want to see it, and see how it works day to day. I can draw a few switches in my head, but I cant experience using them, so thats why I'm getting this.


----------



## Hein510 (3/6/14)

ja thats me too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

